# Stravinsky's "Le chant du rossignol"



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi, again... Does anyone have the piano score / reduction of this work from Stravinsky's opera _Le rossignol? I someone has it, can you please tell me if it's Stravinsky's piano reduction or someone else's?

Thanks in advance._


----------

